# Welcome back, Kettenbriefe: Drohungen via whatsapp



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2013)

http://www.androidpit.de/whatsapp-lka-niedersachsen-todesdrohung-kettenbrief
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...t-vor-todesdrohung-per-whatsapp-a-921978.html


> *Wenn du es nicht weiterschickst, wirst du morgen nicht mehr leben*





> das Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen warnt aktuell vor einer Sprachnachricht mit Todesdrohung, die derzeit per WhatsApp an Schulen in der Region Niedersachsen Verbreitung findet.
> ...
> Die Polizei Niedersachen weist in ihrem Schreiben darauf hin, dass die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige nicht erforderlich ist und empfiehlt, mit Kindern über das Kettenbrief-Phänomen zu sprechen sowie eventuell erhaltene Nachrichten dieser Art natürlich zu löschen und nicht weiter zu verbreiten.



Natürlich sind diese Meldungen Quatsch.
Diese Meldungen sind Quatsch.
Das ist Quatsch.
Totaler Quatsch.

Nachahmungstäter sollen sich bitte hier mit Ideen versorgen:
http://hoax-info.tubit.tu-berlin.de/hoax/hoaxlist.shtml
(das meine ich ironisch)

stichworte: whatsapp quatsch totaler quatsch


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...aengstigt-Kinder-und-Jugendliche-1955934.html


> Kinder und Jugendliche in Niedersachsen werden von einer Todesdrohung verunsichert, die derzeit per WhatsApp wie ein Kettenbrief weitergereicht wird. Das Landeskriminalamt in Niedersachsen teilte mit, Lehrer aus verschiedenen Städten hätten sich an das LKA gewandt, weil Kinder von der Nachricht verängstigt seien. "Die Schüler wissen nicht, wie sie reagieren sollen", sagte ein LKA-Sprecher. Das LKA riet Kindern und Jugendlichen, die Nachricht direkt zu löschen, damit sie sich nicht weiter verbreitet.


http://www.smiley-ev.de/pool/Downloads/2013-09-11 Warnmeldung WhatsApp-Voicemail.pdf


> Aktuell wird eine Drohung als Audio-Nachricht verschickt, die von Erwachsenen als Spaß
> erkannt wird. Viele Kinder und Jugendliche jedoch können diese Nachricht nicht immer als
> Scherz und Kettenbrief einordnen und fühlen sich durch die Nachricht tatsächlich
> bedroht und sind verängstigt
> .


----------

